# Moving To Dubai - Indian Family



## Indian_Guy (Aug 12, 2012)

We are a family of 5 people. My Mom (60), My wife (31), me (33), Son (3), Son (6 months). I am a self-employed person so to start with I will be working from Home. I am not used to left hand driving so I am not sure if I can immediately buy a car there. To start with, lets assume that I do not have a car. Here are my requirements:

1. Posh residential area with a swimming pool, gym, good view from house and preferably higher floor.
2. Walking distance from grocery shops so that we don't have to take a cab to buy everyday items.
3. Close to a big mall would be a plus.
4. Closer to metro would be another plus.
5. Fast Internet access.

Budget can go up to AED 200,000. My preference is for a 3 BHK but 2 BHK will also do. Request you to please suggest some areas. 

Thank You.


----------



## SC88 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi there

Since you mentioned "higher floor", I'm guessing you're only interested in apartments? If so, I think you should look into Dubai Marina and Jumeirah Lake Towers. These two are on either side of Sheikh Zayed Road. There are metro stations on both sides, and the Marina Mall on one side. Both places have several facilities and amenities, including fast internet access. There are several restaurants, salons, grocery stores, etc. in the vicinity. You can get great views of the sea, the lakes or the highway. I think you'll be able to find 3BHKs within AED 200k. 

You could also check out Downtown Dubai. This is the area surrounding Burj Khalifa and Dubai Mall. It's a really posh area with high-rise buildings and loads of facilities.


----------



## Indian_Guy (Aug 12, 2012)

SC88 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Since you mentioned "higher floor", I'm guessing you're only interested in apartments? If so, I think you should look into Dubai Marina and Jumeirah Lake Towers. These two are on either side of Sheikh Zayed Road. There are metro stations on both sides, and the Marina Mall on one side. Both places have several facilities and amenities, including fast internet access. There are several restaurants, salons, grocery stores, etc. in the vicinity. You can get great views of the sea, the lakes or the highway. I think you'll be able to find 3BHKs within AED 200k.
> 
> You could also check out Downtown Dubai. This is the area surrounding Burj Khalifa and Dubai Mall. It's a really posh area with high-rise buildings and loads of facilities.


Thanx for the info. I have read online that the JLT is not that good.. In terms of view, roads, shopping etc.? Also, does staying in such areas like marina mean more expenses in terms of basic needs like grocery? Also, if we have to lower the budget to around 100K-150K then what places would be recommended?


----------



## lordaragon (Jul 4, 2013)

Indian_Guy said:


> Thanx for the info. I have read online that the JLT is not that good.. In terms of view, roads, shopping etc.? Also, does staying in such areas like marina mean more expenses in terms of basic needs like grocery?


Yes, higher real estate costs for grocery / other stores translating into higher costs passed on to customers.


----------



## lordaragon (Jul 4, 2013)

Indian_Guy said:


> Thanx for the info. I have read online that the JLT is not that good.. In terms of view, roads, shopping etc.? Also, does staying in such areas like marina mean more expenses in terms of basic needs like grocery? Also, if we have to lower the budget to around 100K-150K then what places would be recommended?


JLT is really up and coming, most importantly the lakes now have water  its a nice community and you have few towers with some great 3 beds... there have been few mentions in the forum of exorbitant chiller charges, so you may want to check on that. Good luck with the move...


----------



## Indian_Guy (Aug 12, 2012)

Are there any good schools around JLT and Marina? Also, are there any new towers in others like bur dubai, tecom, etc. which can be good houses to live but at low rate and a bit low cost of things like grocery, laundry etc.? I read a thread and saw people recommending the area behind burjuman mall... please share.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

lordaragon said:


> JLT is really up and coming, most importantly the lakes now have water .


Not for long! They're going to be filled in to build a new mosque and a park!


----------



## Indian_Guy (Aug 12, 2012)

I forgot to mention in the original post that I will have to look for a place which has few primary school options nearby. How is JBR? I have seen in videos and pictures that the place is amazing but I was surprised to see low rent flats in Shams 1 and 2. What could be the reason?


----------



## Indian_Guy (Aug 12, 2012)

Today, I had been to JBR and Marina. Liked JBR but the traffic and crowd is crazy. I really liked the way JBR buildings are built with stores and plenty of space to walk/jog and play for children. The best part is that they have a parking space at the lower floor so there is no risk of cars bothering children at play. Are there any other places similar to JBR? The 6 emaar towers at Marina are awesome too but out of my budget. Can anyone suggest similar areas please? Would be helpful if you can provide building names.


----------



## Indian_Guy (Aug 12, 2012)

Anyone? Is JLT similar to JBR? Do they have seperate play area for children?


----------



## bilabi (Aug 11, 2013)

May I ask what you do exactly for a living? What kind of industry are you in with your business?


----------



## Indian_Guy (Aug 12, 2012)

We are in to performance marketing. We also do web and mobile apps development.


----------



## Indian_Guy (Aug 12, 2012)

annn099 said:


> Why not you try hotmarkers dot com
> 
> It is a new website which shows all apartments in Google map and allow you to filter it based on the price, bedrooms, size and other criteria. Once you select a property in the map, it shows the price history as well as median prices for previous months for similar nearby properties.
> 
> It also show you the points of interest near the property that you like such as schools, restaurants, malls, grocery stores, ...etc


Thanx. Have decided to go with the Palladium or Al Seef towers in JLT. Please share your thoughts on how good or bad these are.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Indian_Guy said:


> How is JBR? I have seen in videos and pictures that the place is amazing


that's some pretty clever film-making, then!

I feel the dry boak coming on anywhere near that place.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I had a friend who lived in Al Seef 3, which is opposite the tower that is burned out. I think they were pretty stunning apartments. There are issues with them, of course, and the maintenance comes down to your landlord. But, as far as the room sizes are concerned, fantastic!


----------

